# configure dhcp server in 3com 5500 switch



## inlink (Jun 19, 2008)

hi, I have 2x 24port 5500 switch. they are link by a normal cat5 cable. i wish to know how to create a default VLAN and DHCP server. so any pc plug in to another port will receive a ip address. could show me the steps? thanks!

i need to configure it on Sat. any help is appreciated.


----------



## TheWiz (May 30, 2008)

Try this link to get the configuration guide for this product.

http://support.3com.com/documents/switches/5500/3Com_Switch_5500_Family_Configuration_Guide.pdf


----------



## inlink (Jun 19, 2008)

i have this doc. but i can't find my scenario. any one could help? thanks!


----------



## TheWiz (May 30, 2008)

I'm not sure what your scenario is but this document is quite detailed on configuring a DHCP server on the 5500 series 3Com switch. In fact - chapter 53 (page 601-632) gives excellent detail and configuration examples. If you are unable to digest this information then I would suggest contracting in an expert for this particular piece of work as this does not seem to be a "run of the mill" set up. 

Also, a default vlan is exactly that - default. You should not have to create it as it will exist by default.


----------

